# Bosch 1617EVSPK Base Plate and Bushings



## liefstevens (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi,
This is my first post. I have a Bosch 1617EVSPK router set and I want set it up to use bushings. I would like to use PC style brass bushings as I have not read very good things about the Bosch ones. I'm wonder if I should buy the RA1126 Templet Guide Adapter and the RA1100 Templet Guide or if I should just buy a new base plate. If a new base plate which one works best for the 1617? Also looking for advice on which bushing set to buy. 

Thanks for any help,
Lief


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

liefstevens said:


> Hi,
> This is my first post. I have a Bosch 1617EVSPK router set and I want set it up to use bushings. I would like to use PC style brass bushings as I have not read very good things about the Bosch ones. I'm wonder if I should buy the RA1126 Templet Guide Adapter and the RA1100 Templet Guide or if I should just buy a new base plate. If a new base plate which one works best for the 1617? Also looking for advice on which bushing set to buy.
> 
> Thanks for any help,
> Lief


Hi Lief - Welcome to the forum

Bosch RA1100 Threaded Templet Guide Adapter | ToolBarn.com

Bosch RA1126 RA1126 Templet Guide Adapter | ToolBarn.com



http://www.eagleamerica.com/product/400-1419/best_sellers

http://www.harborfreight.com/10-piece-router-template-guide-set-95160.html


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Lief, you will get many opinions on the "best" way to handle your situation. I have used the Bosch quick change adapter for many years and the PC style guide bushing adapter is the way to go. When choosing a set of guide bushings the important thing is to get a set where all the collars protrude 1/4", not a set which has some 1/4" and some 1/2". Just shop by price for the best deal.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

This is what I use and recommend:
2004856

I have it on one of my plunge bases, and thinking about buying a second one to put on one of the fixed bases.


----------



## liefstevens (Jul 13, 2011)

Yeah I was looking at that base. Think the MLCS 9099 base is the same one? They look the same to me and it is a bit cheaper on Amazon.

It would be cheaper to buy a base then to buy the adapters and I like the idea of a clear base.


----------



## lastberserker (Sep 24, 2011)

I got RA1126 with the kit and bought RA1100 from Amazon. When combined they accept Milwaukee template guides as if they were destined to spend the life together (and perhaps they were, right? :wub. Milwaukee set is 49-54-0700, don't recall where it came from, sorry.


----------

